# My Cave



## Jason812 (Nov 17, 2019)

Some background.  I have wanted to build custom rifles for the last 20 years.  I went to school in 2004 to be a machinist (so I could learn how to build guns), graduated with an associates degree in 2006, and got a job as a CNC programmer.  Then went to work a couple years latter for a carbide tool company as a field sales rep.  That wasn't my cup of tea and lucked into working as a manufacturing engineer for a major machinery company.  Some where along the way, I got married, had 2 kids, built a house, and had my last job outsourced to other countries while building the house.  Some of the money I got to not have a job any more went to fulfill a dream I have had for a long time.  I even bought a rifle 10 years ago because it was a good deal and would serve as the donor for my first project.

While building the house, I designed my own room to hold the machines, my safe, and reloading bench.  It's not as big as I would like but I wanted the machines in a climate controlled environment to make up keep easier.  That takes us to today...








I ran a sub panel to the room for the machines.  There is also 1 120V circuit on the machine wall that is fed with the sub panel.  The 4 plugs on the back wall are on a separate breaker coming from the main panel and the other plugs are on another circuit from the main panel.  In total there are 11 plugs on 2 circuits and a sub panel all feeding the electricity.






Then I stained the paneling, hung 5V crimped tin on the ceiling, and trimmed the room with 1x4's.







I had to build the desk and reloading bench before the machines could be rolled into the room.  Once the lathe is in, nothing is getting out without moving it first.





Then came what I have been wanting for a long time.  It has taken longer to put them together and install then I thought.

PM1340GT 3phase with a Hitachi 1.5kw VFD, DRO, and proximity stop.  Even though not needed, I installed line reactors, an RF/EMI filter, and hour meter.  It all fit an a 14x12x8 enclosure but would have been easier with a slightly larger box.  Already changed the motor pulley to a 2.95" single groove with a BX25 belt and installed an Aloris tool change post.  I used the left over stick of DIN rail as a tool holder and I think it will hold 12 tools.  

PM833T with DRO.  Sure wish I would have waited a couple of months and got the TV but oh well.  I have the X-axis power feed installed and still need to tackle the Z-axis.






I can't wait to actually make a chip on these.

Many thanks to Mark Jacobs for providing the control panel and board, plus answering numerous questions.  Also, to the other members on the forum who answered questions or shared other information.  I have learned a lot in the short time from being a member here.


----------



## Wildwood Dean (Nov 17, 2019)

Jason812 said:


> Some background.  I have wanted to build custom rifles for the last 20 years.  I went to school in 2004 to be a machinist (so I could learn how to build guns), graduated with an associates degree in 2006, and got a job as a CNC programmer.  Then went to work a couple years latter for a carbide tool company as a field sales rep.  That wasn't my cup of tea and lucked into working as a manufacturing engineer for a major machinery company.  Some where along the way, I got married, had 2 kids, built a house, and had my last job outsourced to other countries while building the house.  Some of the money I got to not have a job any more went to fulfill a dream I have had for a long time.  I even bought a rifle 10 years ago because it was a good deal and would serve as the donor for my first project.
> 
> While building the house, I designed my own room to hold the machines, my safe, and reloading bench.  It's not as big as I would like but I wanted the machines in a climate controlled environment to make up keep easier.  That takes us to today...
> 
> ...


Looks very nice. Congrats.


----------



## external power (Nov 17, 2019)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 17, 2019)

That’s a great start sir.
Nice machines!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Nov 22, 2019)

I am jealous, great setup!


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 22, 2019)

Buying donor rifles... I know the routine!

You must read John Hinnant's book on action and barrel work, he gives plans and designs for all the fixtures you'll need to make.  That book moved me years ahead of figuring things out for myself.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2019)

The only thing missing is a pile of chips


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 22, 2019)

Your shop looks much more inviting than mine. Well done!


----------



## Jason812 (Nov 22, 2019)

external power said:


> Outstanding!!





Janderso said:


> That’s a great start sir.
> Nice machines!





Janderso said:


> The only thing missing is a pile of chips





wrmiller said:


> Your shop looks much more inviting than mine. Well done!




Thanks.   I'm happy with how it came out.  It was a lot of work but in a way, it was a break from building the rest of the house.


----------



## Jason812 (Nov 22, 2019)

qualitymachinetools said:


> I am jealous, great setup!



Coming from someone who gets to play with cool toys all day, this is a big compliment.   Thanks.


----------



## Jason812 (Nov 22, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> Buying donor rifles... I know the routine!
> 
> You must read John Hinnant's book on action and barrel work, he gives plans and designs for all the fixtures you'll need to make.  That book moved me years ahead of figuring things out for myself.


I have stopped myself from buying a few more on the used rack at one of the gun stores/pawn shop.  Once I get rolling, it might be harder to say no.

I will put that book on my Christmas list.  It looks very informative.  Thanks for the heads up.  I bought and read this one around 2002 or so.  Time to read it again.


----------



## Jason812 (Nov 29, 2019)

The Z-axis power feed is installed.  I used the mill to drill the extender and the stop bracket extrusion.  Plus, no matter how I turned the mounting collar, the motor was going to interfere with the rear column bolt or wasn't angled enough to clear the table.  At first I thought I might have installed the main flange upside down but I couldn't turn the shaft when I flipped it 180 and tightened the screws.  It would clear with one of the factory threaded holes but not both.  So I just decided to make 2 more holes and have the motor bolt up with 3 screws instead of 2.  The factory M6 10mm long screws wouldn't work with the collar.  Ones that are 16mm long worked.  20mm were too long and bottomed out on the bearing before the collar was tight.  I decided to use M6 screws for the extrusion as well.

Next I will tackle the lathe tach and temporary mount until I get a spider made.


----------



## Jason812 (Apr 9, 2021)

I still need to finish some fixtures and get some tool boxes but I have ran some jobs for actual cash.

I think the cave needed to be more manly.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 9, 2021)

"One Star Beer"?!  That must be terrible.  Oh wait...the light was in the way...


----------



## Jason812 (Apr 9, 2021)

7milesup said:


> "One Star Beer"?!  That must be terrible.  Oh wait...the light was in the way...







	

		
			
		

		
	
Well it's no Shiner but better than Lone Star Light, hahahahahaha


----------



## NC Rick (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice shop!  Id move in.  So the tool holder on the splash gaurd, electrical cabinet mounting strip?  Cool!


----------



## aliva (Apr 9, 2021)

Doesn't Texas have child labor laws, pic 4 .


----------



## Jason812 (Apr 9, 2021)

NC Rick said:


> Nice shop!  Id move in.  So the tool holder on the splash gaurd, electrical cabinet mounting strip?  Cool!


Yeah, its the left over din rail.  Only issue is the tools are sideways and the height stem limits how many will fit.  I need to make a plate with a bolt that slides in the rail to stand the holders up.  One day I hope to run out of space.


aliva said:


> Doesn't Texas have child labor laws, pic 4 .


Not if they are your kids, lol.


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Apr 9, 2021)

Does your tool rack get messy when you run cast iron?

What part of Texas? North, East, South, West or Central? I'm in the "big country"


----------



## Jason812 (Apr 10, 2021)

nighthawkFmobil said:


> Does your tool rack get messy when you run cast iron?
> 
> What part of Texas? North, East, South, West or Central? I'm in the "big country"


Because it doesn't go all the way to the chuck, the tool holder stays relatively free of chips.  It seems cast iron goes more towards me than rhe splash gaurd.

I'm in Central Texas about halfway between Gatesville and Temple.


----------



## Praeger (Apr 13, 2021)

The PM 1340 GT is an excellent barrel turning lathe.  To add to @pontiac428 suggestion of *The Complete Illustrated Guide to Precision Rifle Barrel Fitting by John Hinnant*, also look at *Chambering Rifles for Accuracy by Fred Zeglin and Gordy Gritters.* Grizzly sponsored a DVD of Gordy Gritters which follows Gordy's section of the book. Worth buying if you're a visual learner.
​


----------



## ptrotter (Apr 13, 2021)

Gordy Gritters DVD is done on a Grizzly lathe but he has a PM-1440GT in his shop.


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey, that's a recent one. Thanks!


----------

